# Brandonspikes's Minecraft Givaway! Aug 25 - Sept 1



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2011)

-Contest Over-


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I want in, might as well join a competition if it's requires nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S What is a Minecraft Code, is that like the actually game or something else


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2011)

Interested.


----------



## tagzard (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like it.

It would make feel less bad for using the cracked stuff. I would buy it but after what happen there's not chance now.


----------



## Bulit (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## MegaV2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 26, 2011)

I want in on the drawing, seems like an awesome giveaway brandonspikes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya know what?

I posted.


----------



## Frostshocker (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if i am worthy of a chance at winning but sure put me on that list if you want


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure why not? I always lose at these things but it's worth a try!


----------



## Andman315 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a post. It is like many other posts, but this one's mine.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Aug 26, 2011)

me like in


----------



## .Chris (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Forstride (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I enter for a friend?  I already own Minecraft obviously, and my friend has been wanting to play, but hasn't been able to buy it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2011)

I liek minecraft.I gave my account to a friend because school started but i've been itching to play agian.


----------



## tlyee61 (Aug 26, 2011)

OK im in.


----------



## deathking (Aug 26, 2011)

put me in , thanks


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to enter and give the code to my sister if I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks.


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Vanth88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 26, 2011)

im in


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 26, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## lapatateinc (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a participator.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Aug 26, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## hatredg0d (Aug 26, 2011)

same here


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 26, 2011)

He has arrived O_O


----------



## Technik (Aug 26, 2011)

This is my post. Mine.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to give it to a really good friend of mine, so I'm in.

That is, because I am tired of him pirating the game.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark me for in, please.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol count me in.


----------



## Bloodhawk758 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweeet Im in


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like it, I don't think I'll have money for it anytime soon, if at all, so it would be nice if I were given one.


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 26, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 26, 2011)

Entering for a friend.


----------



## rocketen (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I'm in.


----------



## Balee56 (Aug 26, 2011)

I like Minecraft,so I'm in.


----------



## signz (Aug 26, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

Doing it for my friend. :3


----------



## chyyran (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure, I want a legit copy of minecraft.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2011)

I want in.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd love to be in.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to be in too


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 27, 2011)

I would like to be in too.


----------



## nasenhund (Aug 27, 2011)

Would like to join. Thanks


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool! I will enter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sister has been wanting a copy of Minecraft since forever; if I win I am sure she will appreciate it.


----------



## PizzaPino (Aug 28, 2011)

im in


----------



## Seaking (Aug 28, 2011)

would be awesome to have a legit account on minecraft. good luck everyone else too


----------



## Shadowlurker (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure why not count me in.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm in want to try the game


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2011)

Gief minecraft.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 29, 2011)

I want in.


----------



## hkz8000 (Aug 29, 2011)

might as well


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2011)

Back from the evacuation, Contest ends in less than three days!


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 30, 2011)

ME INNIE!

...Please PM me if I win.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## kingtai927 (Aug 30, 2011)

Im In ! 
Good Luck to you all!


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay why not I am in.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Tux' (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh, it's worth a shot, I'm all in!


----------



## Aurionfox (Aug 30, 2011)

Count me in too


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 30, 2011)

me


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2011)

Im ending the contest at midnight tonight, as I wont be here by the first, so  5 hours to go for anyone else that wants to enter.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2011)

Contest over. Please msg me with your email, another contest coming soon


----------

